# Dark Eldar Haemonculus gearing question.



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

For a standard haemy, it says it can take "two of the following arcane wargear" and has scissorhands listed. Does that mean if I wanted, I could pick scissorhands twice, and a standard special weapon (like a huskblade) and still recieve the bonus attacks? So a haemy w/ huskblade, pistol, and 2 scissorhands would have 7 attacks on the charge? (3 base, 1 from each scissorhand, 1 from having scissorhand + another weapon, 1 from charging) or am I reading this wrong? The big rule book says I'd have to choose which weapon to use which would be the huskblade and a model cant get the bonus for having two weapons. But the codex overrides that last part by saying a model with scissorhands can get another extra attack by having another weapon. (which now makes me ask, would that go for both scissorhands and actually give the haemy 8A on the charge?)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, this is actually a RULES question :wink: not least as my Tactica answer would be, "Why are you wasting so many points?? The only good options are Venom Blade and Hexrifle, with Webway Portal of course necessary if running that kind of list."

The question you asked however, is simply answered - the entry says


> Take up to two of the following pieces of arcane wargear:


 - not wording that states you may take an item twice. 

I also don't understand why you say the BRB states you can't get +1A for two weapons? It says that for certain Special Close Combat Weapons, but Huskblades are not one of those listed.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

I meant to place it in rules, my bad. But I ask because the rule book states that if you're using two different special weapons (huskblade being one and scissorhands being the other) you must pick one to use for each round of combat and you cannot get a +1A as a penalty for using too many special weapons. Scissorhands though say you can and codex overrides BRB. My question was pretty much originally was if I used the huskblade, would I still get the bonus attacks from the scissorhands which I was just told by my GW employee that runs the store that I would not get them.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Never ask a GW employee for rules, you might as well toss a coin.

Fair point, I forgot that stupid penalty. Well, it does say under Scissorhands you can use and extra CCW, so I figure you could if you didn't strike with the Huskblade. You can still only get one Scissorhands though.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

Why can you only get one scissorhands? The scissorhands is located in the arcane wargear options and doesn't replace your CCW or pistol


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

According to the codex and wording you could take two scissorhands and the huskblade. You would have to pick which you were using to attack. Attacking, huskblade you would get 3 base attacks, +1 for charging, +2 for both scissorhands, +1 for having multiple cc weapons making 7 attacks total.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, you couldn't ever use the Huskblade and the Scissorhands at the same time. They are two different special ccw and you will have to choose one or the other. And you only get the bonus attacks for Scissorhands when you choose to use them instead of the Huskblade.

You still get +1 attack for 2 ccw since you should still have a pistol. But having Scissorhands won't really benefit a Huskblade unless it puts an IC into a Soul Trap, but that would mean that you only had 1 Scissorhand anyway.


----------

